# Mail über URLConnection



## Harald S. Groh (5. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche aus einem Java-Programm über eine URL-Connection eine Mail zu verschicken, so wie es unter 

http://www.tecchannel.de/entwicklung/programmierung/402430/index10.html

beschrieben ist.

Ich bekomme jedoch beim connect eine Meldung "Timeout=-1" und danach einen Laufzeitfehler.

Wer kann mir sagen was an diesem Programm falsch ist.

DANKE und tschüss

Harald


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Dez 2005)

hmm

welche Protokolle die URL Klassen verstehen hängt von der verwendeten JVM ab, bist du sicher dass deine Java Version wirklich eine

mailto:

URL verarbeiten kann? soweit ich weiss sind nur http:// und file:// und ein paar andere sicher vorhanden, für die anderen kann man sich sog. ProtokollHandler schreiben und diese dynamsich registrieren?


----------



## Harald S. Groh (6. Dez 2005)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob meine JVM dies verarbeitet. ich denke ich habe jedoch die falsche Syntax bei der mailto-URL. vermutlich muß da ja wohl noch ein passwort rein, sonst könnte ja jeder eine email verschicken. kennst du die Syntax mit passwort.

Tschüss

Harald


----------



## AlArenal (6. Dez 2005)

Wenn sie wie beim FTP ist, lautet sie 

userassword@server.tld

Aber ob da nun irgendwer irgendwie erkennt, welche AUthentifizierungsmechanismen der Server unterstützt und das automatisch auch so weiterleitet.. also ob das überhaupt irgrndwie geht.. bin da auch skeptisch...


----------



## Mag1c (6. Dez 2005)

Hi,

hast du den Mail-Server definiert ? Wenn nicht, versucht Java, die Mail bei localhost abzuliefern.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Harald S. Groh (6. Dez 2005)

Ja, danke für den Hinweis. Der Mailserver ist mit "mailto.t-online.de" definiert.


----------



## Mag1c (6. Dez 2005)

Hi,

diesen Server gibts doch garnicht. Kleines Verständnisproblemchen ? Der Mail-Server ist quasi ein kleines Post-Amt, welches sich um den Versand deiner Mail kümmert. Normalerweise bietet dir dein Mail-Provider auch einen solchen Mail-Server an, über den du deine Mails verschicken kannst. Bei T-Online gibts dafür z.B. den smtprelay.t-online.de

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Harald S. Groh (6. Dez 2005)

hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


habe bei meinem Provider T-Online nachgesehen und der hat mir auf einer Webseite mitgeteilt das der Server für ausgehende Mail "mailto.t-online.de" heißt - und den habe ich dann auch verwendet. Aber ich kann es ja mal mit dem von dir genannten versuchen.


----------



## Mag1c (6. Dez 2005)

Achso,

dann ist der evtl. nur innerhalb des T-Online-Netzes sichtbar, das kann sein.

Dann wäre da noch der Punkt Authentifizierung. Erlaubt dein Provider ganz normalen SMTP-Relay-Verkehr auf Port 25 ?

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

